# IAT = intake air temperature sensor??



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

ok, since Alex brought up the location of temperature sensor for OBC, where is the IAT sensor located? After the AFM (air flow meter) or before?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Vince, how is the Dinan CAI. I have some chistmas money to spend  Give me feedback


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*ah ha! *

Funny that you're the first to ask me about that, since I had it as "under testing".

Kaz and I crunched up some data over 2 Sundays ago. But the data do not seem to be consistant, hence I find it a bit difficult to release anything.

What about ECIS???




nate328Ci said:


> *Vince, how is the Dinan CAI. I have some chistmas money to spend  Give me feedback  *


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: ah ha! *



VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *Funny that you're the first to ask me about that, since I had it as "under testing".
> 
> Kaz and I crunched up some data over 2 Sundays ago. But the data do not seem to be consistant, hence I find it a bit difficult to release anything.
> 
> ...


I dunno if I want to get anything yet. Just testing the waters


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: ah ha! *

send me an email...I will forward you some stuff.

[email protected]



nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> I dunno if I want to get anything yet. Just testing the waters  *


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

Bentley Manual P 610-19 "Intake air temprature (AIT) sensor) Center top of engine, between intake manifold and cylinder head Fig. 25


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: ah ha! *



VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *send me an email...I will forward you some stuff.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *


Thanks! I'll PM you instead


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*ok...*

I knew I should get the bloody manual!! argh!!! 

thanks!



LilEccentricJ said:


> *Bentley Manual P 610-19 "Intake air temprature (AIT) sensor) Center top of engine, between intake manifold and cylinder head Fig. 25 *


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

Here is the fig 25


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: ah ha! *

Nate, PM only allows 1000 words. nah... ;P email me...



nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> Thanks! I'll PM you instead  *


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

Tell nate I took the pic with my 990 on macro mode  love that camera! who needs a scanner?


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*woo!*

LilEccentricJ! I owe you one! 

Now, I know why...  Since IAT is located so darn close to the engine. My IAT data does make sense now... ah ha!



LilEccentricJ said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: ah ha! *



VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *Nate, PM only allows 1000 words. nah... ;P email me...
> 
> *


Alright! Sending now!


----------

